# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > آموزش: فیلم آموزشی ساخت Setup توسط نرم افزار Installshield 2010

## raika17metal

برای دانلود فیلم آموزشی نرم افزار Installshield 2010 می تونید از لینک استفاده کنید. حجمش هم حدود 9 مگابایت هستش :

دانلود فیلم

----------


## kordestan

میشه بگید همین نسخه رو از چه سایتی باید دانلود کنم(کرک و بی دردسر باشه)؟؟

----------


## arshias

> میشه بگید همین نسخه رو از چه سایتی باید دانلود کنم(کرک و بی دردسر باشه)؟؟


http://www.asandownload.com/software/entry/2381/

----------

